# lump on frog???



## frogmeing (Sep 23, 2005)

does anyone know what this could be from? or how it can be treated? i'm taking her to the vet asap but just curious to your suggestions. 
the lump is under her right arm/chest area. it is causing her trouble hopping and now she is eating less because of not wanting to go out and hunt for food. thanks everyone.


----------

